# Old Navarre Pier



## boogie (Feb 6, 2009)

Does anybody know where the old navarre pier is going to rest? :banghead:banghead


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

it will be placed in the same reef zone as the the rfra reefs where. close to the 3 barges. about3 miles off shore. that is the plan. when it is done bay pirate will post the gps #'s.

scot


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome, I am not in town, whats the pier look like? Have they taken away the old sections yet?


----------



## 78blacktransam (Jul 31, 2009)

Where are the GPS #'s for the three barges. 

Steve


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

You can do a google search for them, if I was in town I would post them. Pretty good area for Red Snapper and Kingfish, havent been around in Spring for Cobia but I am sure its a decent spot at least. Its a well known public spot so it gets hit pretty hard. We limited out on Red Snapper there everytime we went well into summer last year. Sometimes the fish would wise up but we would chum and go to a smaller hook/line eventully hooking into a dumb one. Sometimes took some time but never more than a few hours for a few guys.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

It is almost all gone. Only two sections remain.

This was a great beach dive and I speared a lot of fish there..


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Here are the latest pics of the new pier



















This thing dwarfs the old pier. You can see the last 2 remaining sections under the old pier, or actually beside it. Over 1400 ft long...longest on the GOM I'm told. They are finishing up with the 75 x 75 ft octagon on the end.


----------

